# air filter problem 2012 outy 1000



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

So after installing my snorkel kit i tested my intake by placing my hand over the pipe and discovered air coming in all around my air filter cover. it is not sealing has anyone else had this problem?:thinking:


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Dielectric grease. Good to put on the seals of the air box. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

I dont think that will help there is a gap between the gasket and the air box


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Do you have something twisted or tweaked since the snorkel install??


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

no it has nothing to do with the snorkel the cover is round and it twist into place but it also pushed the filter in and this seems to put too much pressure on the cover and it wont make a tight seal


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Mine is still 100% stock and mine seems to be air tight. I used a wind checker (for hunting) right infront of mine to see if it was sucking any in thru that. None. good luck.


----------

